# didn't make it to OTD what could be reason?



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Full details are in my tx diary but briefly I started bleeding 2 days before OTD @ 11dp3dt.  I was on Crinone gel 2 x daily.  I though progesterone was supposed to prevent bleeding?  Also I have never had periods come early, I always have had long cycles (33-36 days) so bleeding is very early for me as 20.12.2011 was my last period and it is only 14.01.2012 so well under even for a 28 day cycle (which I have never had).  Just wondering if anyone has bled before OTD and been given a reason why this happens, is there a particular hormone deficiency or something that causes this?  thanks


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Kandk

I have had two TX and both times i started to bleed 3/2 days before OTD.  I too was conviced that i wasn't absorbing the progesterone.  This was one of my many questions at my follow up.  In short, my consultant said that a couple of days before OTD was nothing to worry about.  If the bleeding started earlier than this they would up my progesterone intake on my next cycle.

I am sorry this TX didn't work for you.  

Kx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for that   it will be a while before our follow up with the specialist, and then it will be probably be over the phone and not in person as it is quite a distance so it is good getting other people's opinions who have also had the same problem.  Sorry you have been through two failed txs   that must be so hard for you, I am still a bit numb and working out how I feel about this one!  Best wishes to you for future ones.


----------

